# Modification On Reo's.



## TylerD

I have been pondering for a while and read alot about stripping Spongebob and Patrick from their colours.
I really love the whole plain alu look or even something else.
I bought both of them as second hand units, so I never had the choice in colour.

What do you guys think about that? 
Will the doors fit snug when the paint is off?

There is two ways to go about stipping the paint.
1. Paint stripper
2. Elbow grease and sand paper.

Which one would you guys suggest?


----------



## thekeeperza

I like the look of the raw (tumbled) aluminum.
Paint stripper would probably be the easiest. Just becareful on what stripper you use as some may contain chemicals that can react with aluminum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

I would PM @redeyedancer (Rob) on ECF giving details of current combo and ask for his advice. Or email him.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> I would PM @redeyedancer (Rob) on ECF giving details of current combo and ask for his advice. Or email him.


Thanks @Matthee , I will do that.


----------



## Hein510

I usually run my aluminium stuff on my wire brush side of the bench grind stone thing! cant remember what u call it again!!!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Matthee , I will do that.


Please let us know what he recommends.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Please let us know what he recommends.


Answer from Rob.
"Hello Tyler sand paper even better a sanding sponge"

Also saw this on the forum.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/542476-reo-remove-paint.html


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Answer from Rob.
> "Hello Tyler sand paper even better a sanding sponge"
> 
> Also saw this on the forum.
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/542476-reo-remove-paint.html


Ah, thank you - very useful. Please keep us updated with how you went about it, progress and pictures. If you want to mirror shine it, found the following:





Found Mothers Mag in South Africa here, but not the Never Dull stuff.


----------



## TylerD

Thanks for the link @Matthee . 
I will show you the progress.
Going to do 1 by 1. 
Patrick will be first.
Will take it down to plain alu and then see if I want to polish it up to shine.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Thanks for the link @Matthee .
> I will show you the progress.
> Going to do 1 by 1.
> Patrick will be first.
> Will take it down to plain alu and then see if I want to polish it up to shine.


Thx. Got the raw tumbled with the idea to shine, but decided against it. Like it like that and they say the shiny ones are finger print magnets and are difficult to keep pristine. But they look awesome!


----------



## TylerD

So, here is the new "Patrick". Will not be called Patrick anymore. 
Ok, so I did a bit of paint stipper just for the top layer.
Then I took 800 grit sand paper and a lot of elbow grease.
Then polished it a bit with with car polish.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> So, here is the new "Patrick". Will not be called Patrick anymore.



Looks absolutely stunning! Nice job! What you gonna call him/her?


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks absolutely stunning! Nice job! What you gonna call him/her?


Thanks Rob. I have no name for it yet. I will still think of one.


----------



## BhavZ

how about the Silver Stallion?

Great job man, looks gorgeous


----------



## TylerD

BhavZ said:


> how about the Silver Stallion?
> 
> Great job man, looks gorgeous


Cool name!
Thanks @BhavZ .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Looking good, @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> So, here is the new "Patrick". Will not be called Patrick anymore.
> Ok, so I did a bit of paint stipper just for the top layer.
> Then I took 800 grit sand paper and a lot of elbow grease.
> Then polished it a bit with with car polish.
> View attachment 2359
> 
> View attachment 2360


Looks good dude. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks guys!
I must still smooth it out a bit.
Will so a bit more polish when I get time.


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Thanks Rob. I have no name for it yet. I will still think of one.


like Vettel calling his F1 cars names


----------



## andro

TylerD said:


> I have been pondering for a while and read alot about stripping Spongebob and Patrick from their colours.
> I really love the whole plain alu look or even something else.
> I bought both of them as second hand units, so I never had the choice in colour.
> 
> What do you guys think about that?
> Will the doors fit snug when the paint is off?
> 
> There is two ways to go about stipping the paint.
> 1. Paint stripper
> 2. Elbow grease and sand paper.
> 
> Which one would you guys suggest?


Buy a dremel and get rid of the paint. Will be easier than you know . After you can polish it or brush it depending on what look you like and no chemicals

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> Thanks guys!
> I must still smooth it out a bit.
> Will so a bit more polish when I get time.



A stiff cotton buffing wheel and some polishing compound on a benchgrinder and you done in no time.


----------



## Silver

@TylerD - that looks really amazing
What a transformation!
Well done. Looks great.

So is the body now the same as if you ordered it as raw tumbled aluminium?
Or is it a bit more polished than that?


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> @TylerD - that looks really amazing
> What a transformation!
> Well done. Looks great.
> 
> So is the body now the same as if you ordered it as raw tumbled aluminium?
> Or is it a bit more polished than that?


Thanks @Silver . It is more polished. The raw tumbled is a bit more raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

should call it Optimus Prime now! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Lol I was to chicken popo to try and do my entire Reo so only did my door

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

@TylerD . I have worked with ali for yrs . Try the following and see what you think . Green brillo pad on the back of a kitchen sponge and a huge dollop of sunlight liquid . And a good dose of elbow grease . Rub until you like the shine . The more you shine the longer the shine will last .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

Rowan Francis said:


> @TylerD . I have worked with ali for yrs . Try the following and see what you think . Green brillo pad on the back of a kitchen sponge and a huge dollop of sunlight liquid . And a good dose of elbow grease . Rub until you like the shine . The more you shine the longer the shine will last ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks @Rowan Francis ! Will do that for sure!


----------



## TylerD

So here is the new B-Bob and Rocksteady.
Phase 1 complete. Now to shine them!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> So here is the new B-Bob and Rocksteady.
> Phase 1 complete. Now to shine them!
> View attachment 2422



Damn they look so good and I love the new names!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I was under the impression that Reo's were anodized?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> So here is the new B-Bob and Rocksteady.
> Phase 1 complete. Now to shine them!
> View attachment 2422


Loverly!


----------



## vaalboy

Looks schweeeet @TylerD. Makeover of note. 

I came across this video a while back.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

So, the mini has been under the"knife" for the last few days. I took it apart and sprayed it with the same metallic color as the door. I put it together and nothing. Doesn't want to fire. Tried everything. Nothing. Took it apart again and left it for a day dissembled. I got home this afternoon and took the paint off the body because I didn't like it. Put it together again and "O MY WORD" . The mini is hitting like a beast on steroids again!
Don't know why this happened, but I'm happy that BeBop is back! 
I'm now complete with my 2 Reo's and happy!
Just wanted to share it with everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Perhaps the insulating effect of the paint under the spring plate and screw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Perhaps the insulating effect of the paint under the spring plate and screw.


Yes, I had the same idea. Shure it was that. I clean the metal under the spring now and it hits great! So we learn, but it is so easy to fix a fault on the Reo. Such simple mechanics! I love it. I'm more of a mechanical guy than electronic guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> So here is the new B-Bob and Rocksteady.
> Phase 1 complete. Now to shine them!
> View attachment 2422



Those twins look awesome, I've been investigating these mysterious devices today... very interesting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

reos keeping you guys up rob?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> reos keeping you guys up rob?



Yip... pulled a few @silvers today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Isn't it past your bed time @devdev? It's past mine but I have to play with Erica? YOu having the same problem?



Yeah exact same issue. Fiddling before vape meet.

Just rewicked Leo (the Reo) and assembled my IGOW3 with a dual coil subohm cloud chasing build. Not bad clouds, but not what I was hoping for. 

But Leo tastes so good, and I think he needs a sister, Cleo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

@devdev the 1st time round I ordered the second one before I got the 1st one. then came a third and a 4th. then I sold all and realised how dumb I was and thought id wait for the rhino. then got Matthee's one and the very next day started scouting for a second one and got it very quickly.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... pulled a few @silvers today!


on which hole setting do you vape your nautilus?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> on which hole setting do you vape your nautilus?



The 2nd smallest one.


----------



## devdev

Its bad hey! I can see how one is definitely not enough. Then you may end up like @Matthee with enough Reos to keep a small city state high on nicotine.

I use my Nautilus on largest hole, 10, 10.5w depending on the juice. I need clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

ok then I think the rm2 standard size hole is spot on for you. I have opend mine to about 1.4mm and the difference is day and night. silvers come even quicker. I actually think im on a permanent silver buz lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Ahhhhh, so I could drill mine out? I am finding the draw very tight. Tighter than I am used to


----------



## RIEFY

devdev said:


> Its bad hey! I can see how one is definitely not enough. Then you may end up like @Matthee with enough Reos to keep a small city state high on nicotine.
> 
> I use my Nautilus on largest hole, 10, 10.5w depending on the juice. I need clouds


then I think you need to open that hole on your rm2. start at around 1.3mm and work your way up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Ok, don't think my neighbours will appreciate me playing with the drill now. 

Tomorrow morning I will investigate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

the brass on the rm2 is so soft you could use a drill bit and do it by hand lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoops highjack! @devdev we better find a more appropriate thread for this... or otherwise you and I will need to kak on each other.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops highjack! @devdev we better find a more appropriate thread for this... or otherwise you and I will need to kak on each other.


Thread cut up and parts moved!


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Thread cut up and parts moved!



Good man... I did try that and then it looked all too confusing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

It's not that intuitive, but it does make sense when you eventually work out how to select multiple posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I thought I was going mad now lol all the post missing like Malaysian airlines lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev

HAHAHAHAHA that's funny. Feel bad laughing


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I thought I was going mad now lol all the post missing like Malaysian airlines lol



Hehehe it's the late night (or early morning) Lunatic ecigssa staff's fault! 

But I'm gonna put the 18650's on charge and hit the sack! Night my peeps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

cheers@Rob . dont take erica to bed with you lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> cheers@Rob . dont take erica to bed with you lol



I won't... my wife is not a fan of my vaping friends!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

